# Do you live in one country while your partner 'commutes' to another?



## markantonylewis

Hello JoJo and Lynn. As well as being a commuter from London to Norway, I am also a journalist for the Evening Standard. I'm looking for people who do the kind of commute that your husbands seem to do. Is there any way of getting in touch?


----------



## xabiaxica

markantonylewis said:


> Hello JoJo and Lynn. As well as being a commuter from London to Norway, I am also a journalist for the Evening Standard. I'm looking for people who do the kind of commute that your husbands seem to do. Is there any way of getting in touch?


Hi

I have moved your request to 'Media requests' because that is where it belongs

you might also get more interest from people in other countries too

btw - my husband commutes from Spain to the USA!!



I'll make sure jojo & lynn see this too


----------



## markantonylewis

Hi Xabiachica. Sorry about that. Thanks for moving it to the right place. Crikey! Spain to the US, he must be exhausted


----------



## xabiaxica

markantonylewis said:


> Hi Xabiachica. Sorry about that. Thanks for moving it to the right place. Crikey! Spain to the US, he must be exhausted


not a problem!!

& he doesn't go every week, obviously!!

he usually does 2-3 weeks there & 4-6 weeks here


----------



## lynn

markantonylewis said:


> Hello JoJo and Lynn. As well as being a commuter from London to Norway, I am also a journalist for the Evening Standard. I'm looking for people who do the kind of commute that your husbands seem to do. Is there any way of getting in touch?


Hi there,

At the moment, my OH is based here full time, although yes, he was commuting on a weekly basis for about the first ten months after we moved here... I think you need to have 5 posts before the pm system kicks in...


----------



## jojo

Mine is still commuting unfortunately! I'll see if I can PM you 

Jo xxx


----------



## markantonylewis

Hi all, thanks for your response. Jo, I did get your PM but I couldn't mail you back. Do you think you could PM me an email address or a phone number?


----------



## ASL

I, an American, live in Mexico, and my husband, a Brit, lives in the United States. Go figure!


----------

